# Looking for a ride this weekend



## Captin Academy (May 25, 2004)

Would like to get a trip in for my birthday before the weather turns into the winter pattern. October is my favorite time of year to fish the gulf.

If anyone is looking for crew to round out a trip, I have experience, will cover my share of fuel/bait/ice, clean boat, fish etc.

Have a good amount of gear, but not as much as I'd like.

I've been offshore fishing for 25 years.
Have caught multiple Marlin, Sailfish, Yellowfin, Blackfin, AJ's Grouper, Dodo's, Big Shark, Big Snapper etc.
Have done many charters and short/long head boat trips.
I can rig baits, trolling lures, gaff fish, cut chum, whatever... always interested in learning more.

I just don't get out much due to family and work.
I have the weekend free for my birthday if I can get a ride.
Can pitch in for whatever is required within reason.
Was thinking of catching a long head boat trip but some are probably more expensive than going on a private boat now.

Anyone looking for crew this weekend (I'll go pretty much anywhere) let me know.

I'm in the Austin area, so need a bit of time to get things together and get down there.


----------

